# Bear Trouble



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

> A man in rural Wisconsin wakes up one morning to find a bear on his roof. So he looks in the yellow pages, and sure enough, there's an ad for "Up North Bear Removers." He calls the number, and the bear remover says he'll be over in 30 minutes. The bear remover arrives, and gets out of his van. He's got a ladder, a baseball bat, a 12-gauge shotgun, and a mean old pit bulldog.
>
> "What are you going to do?" the homeowner asks.
>
> "I'm going to put this ladder up against the roof,then I'm going to go up there,and knock the bear off the roof with this baseball bat. When the bear falls off the roof,the pit bull is trained to grab his testicles,and not let go.The bear will then be subdued enough for me to put him in the cage in the back of the van."
>
> He then hands the shotgun to the homeowner.
> "What's the shotgun for?" asks the homeowner.
>
> "If the bear knocks me off the roof, shoot the dog."


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheese head logic at its best


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one ! LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Danny!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hardy har har...I liked it.

Sort of reminded me of the guy that went hog hunting who posted here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good on bar-d...LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh thank you so much... i needed that...lmao


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, not as big a problem up here in the winter, can't grab what you can't see.


----------

